# MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: Round One - The Ultimate Fighter 6 LIVE Finale



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well then,

Welcome bitchez and gentlemen. This is the first round, of the newly re-christened *MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: SEASON ONE*. Yes, we are back in full effect. Look below if you're new to the show...so you can figure out the dealio:

*THE RUNDOWN*​
a.) First event, I will assign one fight for you guys to pick the winner of. Everyone who picks correctly, moves on. You pick incorrectly, you're done-zo. That's how it goes for each round.

b.) From every event on though, the numbers of fights to pick will increase, as the users remaining will dwindle. 

c.) Now, there was a little bit of confusion with the last event under murray's title...so I wanna clarify it now, so we won't have any questions about it later. When we get down to a much smaller amount of remaining users, of the fights I assign...say 3 or 4, maybe the whole main card - you will have to pick EVERY fight winner correctly (ex: if were down to say 6 people, and I assign 4 fights to pick - and 3 people get them all, we'll move into the next round with those 3). Now, once we're down VERY low, and I assign the fights, the picks come in, and NO ONE gets them all, then nobody is victorious, and we'll move to the next event - with those same users able to keep competing.

d.) Any other questions you may have, just PM me. I'll do my best to get back 'atcha.

---

*PRIZES* 
(Cause I know you guys are curious!)​
1. *$3,000,000,000 vBookie Points* - No explanation really needed. Points to bet with.

2. *Custom UFC Entrance Music CD* - A CD with a bunch of custom UFC entrance tracks (including: Arlovski, Sakara, Vera, Rampage, Guillard, Stevenson, Huerta, Gonzaga, Taylor, Shogun, Nogueira, Pulver, Serra, Gono, GSP & Cro Cop)

3. *Custom Made UFC DVD* - Any UFC event from UFC 45-now with NOTHING edited. The EXACT PPV simulcast straight to DVD! Not like the UFC marketed DVD's with everything missing! Pre-fight hype, entrances, post-fight interviews, EVERYTHING is there!

4. *Large Affliction T-Shirt* - Large is only size available, sorry! That's the only size that came in my overstock box! Style of shirt will be chosen by me...if you pick this, it will more than likely be one of the following: Xtreme Couture, Liddell, or Rampage version.

5. *Free Paid Lifetime Membership To MMA Forum* - If by chance our GP winner is un-subscribed...they could also pick this prize. Ask any paid member to the site, it's worth it!

---​
Now that I've gotten that out of the way, here we go with our first event clones. This is a very interesting pick, and I think it will down-size our numbers considerably! 

You sure you got the right guy?

Yeah...we'll f-ckin' see!

HERE WE GO! In the words of "Big" John McCarthy: "LET'S GET IT ON!"

---

*ROUND ONE*










*The Ultimate Fighter - Team Hughes vs. Team Serra: LIVE Finale*
Date: 12/8/2007
Event Type: Ultimate Fighter Live Finale
Location: Palms Concert Theater (Las Vegas, Nevada)

Fight You Guys Are Picking:

*Roger "El Matador" Huerta* vs. *Clay "The Carpenter" Guida*

---​
1. *wafb* - Clay Guida

2. *Sterling* - Clay Guida

3. *Uchaaa* - *Eliminated*

4. *Rated* - Clay Guida

5. *The Legend* - Clay Guida

6. *davidm724* - *Eliminated*

7. *massage__dancer* - Clay Guida

8. *kds13* - Clay Guida

9. *Chrisl972* - Roger Huerta

10. *brownpimp88* - Roger Huerta

11. *mattandbenny* - Roger Huerta

12. *Aaronyman* - Clay Guida

13. *Ebc_Kyle* - Roger Huerta

14. *Stratisfear* - *Eliminated*

15. *Damone* - Clay Guida

16. *raymardo* - *Eliminated*

17. *bbjd7* - Clay Guida

18. *MetalMunkey* - Clay Guida

19. *Liddellianenko* - Roger Huerta

20. *davelewis2k6* - *Eliminated*

21. *jdun11* - Clay Guida

22. *Halebop* - Clay Guida

23. *yorT* - Roger Huerta

24. *UFCFAN33* - Roger Huerta

25. *BWoods* - *Eliminated*

26. *benn* - Clay Guida

27. *cdnbaron* - Clay Guida

28. *CopperShark* - Roger Huerta

29. *KenFl07* - Clay Guida

30. *6sidedlie* - Clay Guida

31. *Shamrock-Ortiz* - *Eliminated*

32. *screenamesuck* - Clay Guida

33. *GMW* - Clay Guida

34. *Flak* - *Eliminated*

35. *Arlovski_Fan* - Clay Guida

36. ***BIG JON*** - Clay Guida

37. *wukkadb* - Clay Guida

38. *Haplo 913* - *Eliminated*

39. *Biowza* - Clay Guida

40. *Iron Daisy06* - *Eliminated*

41. *hitmachine44* - *Eliminated*

42. *Ramzee* - Clay Guida

43. *toddums* - Clay Guida

44. *Wawaweewa* - Roger Huerta

45. *royalking87* - Roger Huerta

46. *funkymunky* - *Eliminated*

47. *e-thug* - Clay Guida

48. *Rambler14* - Roger Huerta

49. *robb2140* - Roger Huerta

50. *Braveheart* - *Eliminated*

51. *DanTheJu* - *Eliminated*

52. *DaddyThunda* - Clay Guida

53. *IcemanCometh* - Roger Huerta

54. *TheGreg* - Clay Guida

55. *Cochise* - Roger Huerta

56. *MMAmatt* - Roger Huerta

57. *Split* - Roger Huerta

58. *Captain_Austral* - Roger Huerta

59. *anton* - Roger Huerta

60. *WarHERO* - Clay Guida

---​
Your picks are due *Saturday, December 8th, at 5:00 pm CT*. If you fail to get your pick in, you'll automatically be eliminated. Don't say I didn't tell you so.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I got Clay Guida by UD but I got a bad feeling on this. We shall see.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going with Guida, too.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll take Guida.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Hm, I'll take Guida too but I don't feel very confident in that pick.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man to be honest I hope everyone picks Guida because I feel like with Guida's track record of losing SD and Huerta being the golden boy this might end up being a questionable split for Huerta but I'll back the caveman.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's kinda what I'm afraid of. I feel that Guida needs to finish Huerta, because if it does go to a decision, then Huerta's winning. Huerta's too popular, and the judges hate Guida for some odd reason.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> That's kinda what I'm afraid of. I feel that Guida needs to finish Huerta, because if it does go to a decision, then Huerta's winning. Huerta's too popular, and the judges hate Guida for some odd reason.


Yeah that seems to be the case  
I'm goin with Guida, I like him too much and while Huerta is good, I think Guida is better :thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Dang you Trey, I knew this would be the first fight and I'm so afraid to pick a winner cause it can go either way. I think that Guida will just be to much for Huerta to handle as the rounds go on. I'll go with Guida


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

man this is hard to pick damn damn uhhhh im goin with guida but i may change it


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess I am the only one leaving the pack right now, give me Huerta!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am also going to go with Guida, but there is a good chance I may change my pick.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Huerta for me.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn this is a hard one to pick, I'm gonna have to do some thinking and come back to this one guys.

Actually, I'll do it right now, The Carpenter all the way!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roger Huerta. 

This is going to a decision, and guess how that works out for the unluckiest decision competitor in the history of MMA going up against the UFC's biggest posterboy for it's latino market?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

This is one of the hardest fights to pick. Hard to count either one of them out. 
Huerta's never really been in with top competition, but every time we think he's fighting someone that might give him a fit, he crushes them.

Guida's the kind of fighter that can give three rounds of ass whippin to ANYONE. The thing with that is you never know if he's going to get the decision or not. 

With that said, I'm picking Huerta in this fight. I've doubted him a few times before and paid for it every time. 

Huerta FTW!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm taking Roger Huerta.

Not really a big fan, but I guess we'll find out if he's for real or not:dunno:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

You know where I stand TB, Guida all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

im gonna go with Huerta. i think it`l be really tough, and i think that this will really finally test Huerta but i think he can pull through.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Guida for now, but I might change it a bit closer to the fight.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going for *Clay Guida*.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm going to wait for a bit before I decide. I want to pick Guida but the judges hate the dude for some reason. The dude got a split against Marcus!

Man, Clay really needs to finish Roger or else the judges will screw him over. And Roger is not an easy opponent to finish.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Unlike what someone said earlier, I think Huerta's struggled against some guys he should've beaten easily. If he doesn't perform completely up to par in this fight, and I have no reason to believe he will, Guida takes it.

I'm down with the Geico Caveman for this fight.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

guida but might change


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I choose you, Clay Guida!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Do not feel comfortable at all with making a pick here, but I am going to take Guida. I felt 10x more comfortable picking Florian over Din, this is a rough 1st choice.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Clay Guida


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

My gut on this says Huerta.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Guida


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'm going to go with Guida as well, but I could change my mind before the 8th. Very tough fight to call.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I'm going with Huerta


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I got Guida


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW, it's 20 for Guida and only 7 for Huerta right now. We still have 33 people to go, so who knows how close it will be in the end


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Roger Huerta.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

hmm like many others im going for guida, but this decision may change as the fight approaches

btw SNS I have always wanted to say I love your screen pic :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Huerta for sure. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This is a toughy but ill go with Roger "El Matador" Huerta


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Huerta for me, but yeah this will elimiate a lot of people.. very close fight, and that's actually a great fight for a non-ppv fight.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I am taking the "Carpenter" Clay Guida


----------



## etpicker (Jun 11, 2007)

I will go with Guida


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

gotta go w/ Guida


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Yo put me down for Clay Guida


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

How about people that AREN'T participating quit replying to this thread? Hmmmm? That'd be appreciated.

So, what I'm saying is: if your user name isn't on that LONG list on the first page, don't waste your time giving me your pick OK? Gracias.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Guida wasn't exactly a difficult pick but damn, this is so one sided so far.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Voting Tab (as of Nov. 28th, 2007)

*Guida*
23

*Huerta*
11

---

34 picks have been submitted, with 26 still remaining. Remember the deadline...it's steadily approaching. Just a heads-up.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Going with Huerta


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Huerta for me


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll go Huerta.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll take the Carpenter: Clay Guida.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Ah whatever, if I don't lose this round, I'll probably lose the next. I choose you, Guida!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Rated said:


> Ah whatever, if I don't lose this round, I'll probably lose the next. I choose you, Guida!


Haha my thoughts exactly :laugh:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i think im gonna change to huerta thanks 1500 posts yay


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Gotta go wit Guida. 

Huerta hasnt had a fight with anyone close to Guida's talent.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Guida is my pick


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

gotta go with guida:thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I always look at the numbers, Ladies.
You gotta look at the numbers!

Guida has won most of his fights by Submission. 


Roger stopped to great submission specialists in Crane and Garcia. 

HOWEVER, I could eat my words and Guida could finsh Roger, but I don't see it happening. Roger will win via UD, maybe SD.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Gotta go with Roger "El Matador" Huerta FTW...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I would like to switch my pick to Roger Huerta please.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm going with Clay Guida.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Roger Huerta his hype machine has sucked me in.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

after some thinking I have decided to change my pic to Roger Huerta.I may regret it but I feel he can win


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I have to change my pick to Roger Huerta.


----------



## Tridz (Nov 10, 2007)

I Pick Roger Huerta


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

After seeing the weigh in, both guys look good. Its still going to be a close one...I'm getting a bit nervous, LOL.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

im sticking with my pick but man I really think I made the wrong pick this time, but I almost always go with my first gut instinct


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

sorry for doing this *AGAIN* but I would like to go back to my original pic Guida please....


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright...like I said in the original post, you had until RIGHT NOW to get your picks in! You knew the deadline...and if you didn't - that's your own fault! 

No pick next your name? You're eliminated. 

For those of you who got your picks in, *BEST OF LUCK TONIGHT!* :thumb01:

----------

EDIT: Here is the list of now eliminated participants:

Uchaaa
davidm724
Stratisfear
raymardo
davelewis2k6
BWoods
Shamrock-Ortiz
Flak
Haplo 913
Iron Daisy06
hitmachine44
funkymunky
Braveheart
DanTheJu


----------

